# For Fellow Puritanboard Insomniacs



## Theoretical (Jan 7, 2007)

What do those of y'all whose minds continue operating way into the night do to redeem these easily wasted hours, especially since reading comprehension is not always particularly good?

Needless to say by the time of this post, I fall into this category. I can just keep on going for hours even to the point of extreme fatigue, yet at the same time, some very fruitful conversations with friends and family have come at these late hours.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of my best ideas (work, home,etc.) have come to me after midnight. I often write late at night coming up with plans, presentations, letters, etc.


----------



## Philip A (Jan 7, 2007)

Since there are never enough reading hours in a day, I do try and get up and read. I'm wired to have decent comprehension at night, so if I can process it, I get extra reading done, and if I can't, then the work of trying to read is enough to tire out my mind enough to get back to sleep.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2007)

Many times I am on here at night.Not because of insomia but because I work third shift and come home during lunch.I also have been doing a lot of reading at night when I am off.It`s the most of the free time I can get.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 7, 2007)

Or up doing laundry, grading papers, feeding baby, etc.


----------

